
This Swedish Automated Store Is Run by a Smartphone App – Digital Trends - vezycash
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/sweden-app-enabled-automated-store/
======
phantom_oracle
This idea has been thought of before, probably by the big supermarkets
themselves.

The problem? Not everyone would be as honest as the village-Swede.

~~~
vezycash
How about if customers don't get to touch the goods till they buy them?

Imagine Amazon instant delivery shop. You can do your shopping from the house
to make sure it's available. You walk into the store, do something with the
phone, get your stuff and get out.

